# Brushin teeth



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I mean, I know we were suppose to brush their teeth sooner or later. I just didnt know when. My vet never even told me and they KNEW I was a newbie in doggy care issues. My cousin was like, "YOU DONT BRUSH THEIR TEETH!" For some reason I thought you start doing it when their a year old.









What do you guys use and how often do you brush? There's also these treats I heard about that you can give them and it loosens up their tartar. Are you able to brush less often if you use that? I bought these sticker stuff you stick on your finger and you clean their teeth with your finger. It was cheap, but I'm a little hesitant to use it. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use greenies and brush his teeth a couple times a month with a doggy toothpaste. I too never knew you were supposed to. Never did my outside dogs.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read somewhere (not sure where) about a great way to brush their teeth. I bought doggie tooth paste and a tooth brush (regular type, not the finger one). Put tooth paste on the tooth brush and work it down into the bristles. You then give it to the dog to chew on. Lexi thinks its a treat. She will chew on the tooth brush when ever she can get to it. I usually hold it for her and change the direction of the tooth brush every so often. I think she does a better job of brushing her teeth then I ever would. Plus it is not a struggle to get it done.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think that the only reason i started brushing the dogs teeth while they were puppies is so that they get used to it.







but definitely do it because malts are known for bad teeth. i brush their teeth like i brush mine, but with doggy poultry flavored toothpaste. and they have doggy mouthwash at petsmart too! i use that after brushing.







and they love the taste.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi loves to brush when i scream out to him in the morning
"Maxi time to brush your teeth", he comes running you can get them use to it


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I take a baby toothbrush, put doggy toothpaste on it, put the toothpaste down in the bristles, freeze the toothbrush, then give to Lacey. She thinks it is a treat. I do this once a day for her and so far (knock on wood) her teeth are very clean.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Imma try the toothbrush thing and see if I can make it a fun-recreational thing for them. I let them eat human food on weekends so I'm sure that makes their mouth/teeth even dirtier! Arrgggh, I wish I knew earlier! Well, least I got the plucking of their ears down! I started that REAL early! WOOHOO







Thanks ya'll!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry, i was searching for 10 minutes for the mouthwash, but i couldnt find it online. i saw the stuff that you pour in water. anyway, i got it from my vet, and i was pretty sure that i saw it at petsmart, but petsmart.com doesnt have it on their site.







i'll look at the bottle today and tell you what the brand is.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, Tiki just turned two and we never brush his teeth. 

Dont fret now, I will explain!

We had some difficulty when we first tried and the vet recommended the Rx dental food. It cleans his teeth when he eats. He also chews on greenies, nyla bone, and one of those gloves you use in the shower for exfoliating. These all work together to keep those teeth really clean! I thought I would have to have the vet clean his teeth, but so far so good... his teeth are white and shiny  

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ellie and gruffi seem as though they dont need their teeth clean, but if one has to do it---all three have to suffer! lol. seriously, gruffi and ellie LOVE the taste of the doggy toothpaste and mouthwash and sit and wait till i get everything ready. 



the dog mouhwash--i forgot to explain how it works. it sorta looks like a bottle you dye your hair with. it has a nozzle like that. and you just squirt on their teeth and along the gumline. they're allowed to drink it. sometimes i use it as a treat for gruffi. lol.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

HAHAHA LOL! I can just see Gruffi sitting there cheesn' with a big 'ole grin, waiting for you to pour some mouthwash on his gums LOL! omygosh! LOL









PULEASE take a pic of that!


Brit does NOT let me brush her teeth, but she will knaw on my finger when I put on the little rubber finger brush, but she always uses the right side of her mouth
'
I wish they had some peanut butter flavoured paste, she L.O.V.E.S. peanut butter... but I might try the frozen tooth brush treat, that sounds fun!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think there is a peanut butter flavored tooth paste. I heard someone talking about it.

PetSmart sells a Natural Peanut Flavored Tooth paste.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Dr. Cathy is this the mouth wash: Mouth Wash


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lexis mom, thanks







mine looks sorta like that.

i will definitely take pics of me brushing their teeth...soon.







i love going on this site, and it sucks because with school work and not having internet at home...im not able to go on here as much.









i forgot to tell everyone...we bought a house!! well, its more like land, and now we have to build our house. its not that big, like 23,000 sq feet(but its super expensive here in valencia). we're going to build like an 8,000 sq ft house though. i want a HUGE family room so that the dogs can run around. and upstairs we're going to have 4 master bedrooms and bathrooms. and a bonus room so that the dogs can have some more room to run around.









BUT...its going to take a year and half to 2 years to get it designed and built. so we're going to buy another house at the end of the year so i'm DEFINITELY going to get wireless internet, and i really really want a sony vaio, this one

sony vaio tr series


i just have to save up money! lol.







we'll see if it ever happens. anyway, i gotta go do homework. bye


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats, on the land! That is cool.







I can't wait until I can afford a house.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im totally excited. we've been wanting a house for sooo long. we had to move out of the house i grew up in (of 16 yrs. my mom had lived there for 27 yrs) because my dad stopped paying for the mortgage. so we lived in a town home for the past 6 yrs and now we're renting a house. you actually forget how nice it is to have a house. my brother already bought his land. we're going to be living across the street from him. lol. 

my sister was going to buy a house last year, but they were all sold out. we didnt get the house and i was soo upset. when we found out that we could buy this land, my sister was like "see cathy, waiting isnt bad, sometimes you have to wait till the right thing comes up". 

it still feels like one of those "its too good to be true" moments.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dr. Cathy CONGRADULATIONS! Oh my gosh, that's so great to be able to build your dream home and have *4 FREAKIN MASTER BEDROOM*! haha. So cute that you want to accommodate your dogs as much as possible. I wish my house had a big area so they can play like that!

Just to let you guys know, I tried the sticker teeth brusher thing you use...the one where you stick on your finger. I don't like it! It got unstuck to my finger and stuck to his hair! LOL I'm going to try the tooth brush. And my baby didn't bite me hard. He was actually licking alot more! Thanks everyone


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! DoctorCathy, that is a big house. Just think, the SM Forum can all come visit! We'll bring Aero beds and sleeping bags and our Maltese can play together and won't it be fun.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i buy baby tooth brushes from the 99 cent store. 2 for 99 cents. really cute ones too. cynthia wanted ellie to have the pink one, she was like "ellie LOVES the color pink". gruffi has the green one and sprite has a yellow one. <_< 

anyway, thanks about the house. Sunset magazine has an Idea house at Westridge and we took a tour---we actually paid $10 to go into that ugly house. my brother bought a bigger lot and he has the builder and the architect that did the Sunset Idea house----i'd be scared. like seriously, the rooms were all REALLY small(even the master bedroom) the staircase were really narrow and the house was just overall ugly. i'd be ashamed if i were Sunset magazine. 

we plan on having our house look like the Oakmonts...but bigger.







yay. i'll give you a link:

oakmont house

and we bought a westridge estate and my brother got a westridge grand estate. 

im going to be calling William Lyon Homes (the people that did oakmont) and see if i can talk to their architect or something. and our uncle has his own carpeting and tiling business so he'll be doing that for us...AND he basically built his old house (which was totally awesome but he never paid taxes and the IRS took everything away from him) so we're going to ask him to oversee everything. 

BTW--a maltese sleepover would be the CUTEST thing ever!!! oh, i've got pics of the sunset idea house. i'll post them tomorrow, i forgot the camera at home.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Dr. Cathy!
That website said those houses started at 1,000,000 dollars!!
Geesh!
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the starting prices of those houses was like 800,000. and then like in november they were almost sold out and it was selling for like 1.8 million. thats why my brother was like "just get a custom home". this is going to be my sisters house....but since i still live with her and we're like best friends, we get to input what we like. i really want a basement, and in the basement my mom (who's going to live with us) wants a wine cellar (eventhough she doesnt drink) and also in the basement we'll have the game room-like arcades and i REALLY want a little ice cream bar thing, so it looks like a 31 flavors, but with just the gallon containers. lol. 

and we've decided that the pantry will have a glass door (the pantry will be the size of a bathroom) and the glass door will have the frosted glass, and in the glass we want like a little drawing of the dogs. 

and cynthia wants an office/library and that will be the tower, and it will be in the back of the house and then the tower will have like a stair case so then the top of the tower will have a second floor. i cant really describe it. and our grandma will finally be able to live with us. she'll have her own room and that will be downstairs. and cynthia wants enough money so that we can have a live-in nurse. if we dont have the money then we'll just have our grandma sleep over a couple times a week. and cynthia wants a bonus room upstairs so that we can set up the dogs agility stuff. i have no clue how that will look---she's all like 'the dogs will love it'. and then above the garage we want to have a home gym. 

we were a little discouraged after seeing the sunset idea house. but my uncle is telling my sister that we can make it happen. hopefully! i hear basements cost a lot. so we're working on it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is a pic of the dogs toothbrushes, their toothpaste is in the center, and the moutwashh on the side. this is where i keep most of their stuff(shaver, scissors, ear cleaner). its in the hallway of our house.










i tried adding a larger pic, it wouldnt work. anyway, the mouthwash is by C.E.T and i guess its by virbac.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Link to buy CET


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Dr Cathy. What would I do without you


----------

